# Mortising help



## Ash (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey folks, 
I am making a Roubo style bench with mortises that are 2x4x2 and I have been breaking my back with my chisels and a mallet! The wood is spruce.
I have decided to use my Bosch 1617 to make this easier on me. I need some advice though since I have never cut mortices with a router. I have a edge guide. And I guess I will need to make a template. 

What router bit do I use? Spiral upcut or straight or something else?
Small diameter or use a 1/2"?

What else will I need for this operation other than patience, since I assume I am going to have to make many passes/readjustments to the fence?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*cutting mortises*



Ash said:


> Hey folks,
> I am making a Roubo style bench with mortises that are 2x4x2 and I have been breaking my back with my chisels and a mallet! The wood is spruce.
> I have decided to use my Bosch 1617 to make this easier on me. I need some advice though since I have never cut mortices with a router. I have a edge guide. And I guess I will need to make a template.
> 
> ...


Prashant,
You are a bit vague with your enquiry, are, 2x4x2 to be in inches, millimetres, centimetres, or what?
On page one of my downloads you will find a self centring device for the cutting of mortises etc. This may help you, Use as large a bit as you can accomodate, a straight cut plunge bit is what I use, other wise make your self a jig to accomodate the mortise, using a guide bush, make sure you get the offset right, and if you stick to your chiselling, try to drill out the majority of your waste first, leaving only the edges to trim with a chisel.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Not all the answers but it's a start.


----------



## Ash (Mar 21, 2010)

derek willis said:


> Prashant,
> You are a bit vague with your enquiry, are, 2x4x2 to be in inches, millimetres, centimetres, or what?
> On page one of my downloads you will find a self centring device for the cutting of mortises etc. This may help you, Use as large a bit as you can accomodate, a straight cut plunge bit is what I use, other wise make your self a jig to accomodate the mortise, using a guide bush, make sure you get the offset right, and if you stick to your chiselling, try to drill out the majority of your waste first, leaving only the edges to trim with a chisel.


Sorry must have overlooked the unit!
These dimensions are inches. 
I am doing the drill/chisel routine and am on Mortise No.4 - in the last 6 months. 

Thanks for the tips though!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Quillman said:


> Not all the answers but it's a start.


Your turn now.


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

hi bud 
a long shank straight cutter will do the job 
stuart 
england


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Prashant, a spiral up cut bit will give the cleanest cut with less effort in solid wood. It also evacuates the chips better. The best solution is to build a jig or use a template with guide bushings. My 1617's are my favorite routers, good choice!


----------

